# Rückruf-Masche  mit Mehrwertnummern erreicht Österreich



## Captain Picard (21 Juli 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61956


> Aufmerksame heise-online-Leser berichten über neue Betrugsversuche mit Mehrwertnummern. Offenbar ruft ein Computer wahllos Handynummern an und legt nach einmal Läuten auf. Am Gerät des Angerufenen scheint unter "entgangene Anrufe" eine österreichische Ortsnetz-Rufnummer auf. Wer zurückruft, wird von einem Tonband über einen angeblichen Geldgewinn informiert und aufgefordert, eine andere Rufnummer zu wählen, um die Auszahlung zu veranlassen. Dabei handelt es sich um eine so genannte Mehrwertrufnummer, die rechtlich vorgeschriebene Information über die Kosten fehlt allerdings. Wie der österreichische Konsumentenschutzstaatssekretär Sigisbert Dolinschek berichtet, kostet der Anruf bei dieser Mehrwertnummer 2,17 Euro pro Minute und dauert fast sieben Minuten, bevor man erfährt, doch nichts gewonnen zu haben. Die Kosten der Verbindung belaufen sich also auf fast 15 Euro.


cp


----------

